# alum night carping...



## crappielooker

anyone coming out on wednesday night?? i know scott, justcrazy, and myself will be there.. i'm heading there tomorrow night to get them started..hit the stores for supplies today..should be more than enough to feed a small community or 2..


----------



## RiverRat

AK, i wont be able to hit Alum with ya until Thursday night...working thurs. daytime of course..see ya then.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

thats cool man..looks like another front is coming thru wednesday anyways..i still plan on going there tonight..
ps..i got you another bag of the SRC


----------



## RiverRat

COOL, thanks...i'll bring the cash thursday night.

Good luck, i bet the front will have them feeding...also if we get any amount of rain and the lake rises, i think they'll really put the feed bags on for sure.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

well..went there to chum..threw out what i have left over from the weekend..that should get them ready for tomorrow..i hope..


----------



## atrkyhntr

Wish I could go!!! 
Good luck...


----------



## TimJC

Are you still heading out tonight?


----------



## crappielooker

yes..are you coming down?? i should be there around 9pm..


----------



## crappielooker

well..everybody caught a carp or 2 out there tonight..misfit got the biggest ones of the night at 18lbs..the highlight of the night was when rob make a dive into the lake to get his rod back..those carp don't play around..  i guess rob just found out the hard way..
it was great to be out there fishin with you guys..next time i will get them going even more..


----------



## JUSTCRAZY

Still not sure how those two got off, but with the coaching of Brother AK, all ended well. (Actually they finally put the hook in there mouth)
As for the rod in the water. Hell that thing moved 8 foot in about 2 seconds. I think the carp was peeling the line so fast that it backlashed the old 6500 and decided to go for a ski trip in the water. Bet you guys never thought this fat kid could move so fast!

Thanks again AK, and Rick. I had a blast and will do it again real soon. As for today, I am going to be paying for staying out too late, but it was worth it.


----------



## misfit

it was good to get out of the house in some cooler weather for a change.i enjoyed the company,and especially watchin' you guys sprintin' for your rods 
at least it wasn't mine that went for a swim again this time  
that's why i stayed close to mine  
if i'd known about all the zebras at that spot,i'd put a looooong heavy leader on my light rig  
i swear that was a 30# that cut me off


----------



## Capt.Muskey

Hey Pops,
what's the out look for tomorrow? weather wise? ect.... what we shootin for?


----------



## JUSTCRAZY

Noboby wants to mention the 70#er that I lost!


----------



## crappielooker

aahh..the one that got away.. i know how big they CAN be to ya.. heck..she was a whale..  
anyone coming out tonight?? got bait, will travel..


----------



## misfit

i forgot about the hawg that got away,but you lost so many i can't remember which one it was anyway   



son,looks decent for tomorrow,but we'll give the carp a rest


----------



## RiverRat

Ak, tried callin ya...of course it rang BUSY as usual..lol
I'll be there tonight around 9:30.....give me a call if plans change.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

rick..they don't rest when they are chowing down  ..why should ya??
scott..no change..i'll be there..
PS..just got a call from bob..he may come to fish the square this weekend..


----------



## crappielooker

well..another night, another mess of fishies...mostly from thinking OUTSIDE the box.. .i think we landed total of 15 fish..not counting many that are lost, or hook pulled out..too bad i was too tired to stay longer....
will be there this weekend fishing mostly night time..anyone who wants to come out are more than welcome..


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Sounds like you guys are having fun, I was going to come out and join you guys last night, but work kept me late. I am packed up for a fishing adventure tonight as soon as I get out of work.

I would join you guys out there tonight but I am in the mood to try new waters so I am heading to the main lake at Dillon. Most likely will not catch anything but then again you never know until you try


----------



## crappielooker

miso..you'll have to come out sometimes..i'm thinking about a mini-nightime outing/getogether out there sometimes this summer...should be a blast...good luck at dillon..call me if ya neeed chummin help..


----------



## tpet96

I'm going "carpless" this weekend gang. Good luck out there! I'll be in RockBottom again in Cinci, then off to the Redlegs game. Of course a traditional trip to The Party source afterwards, then back home. Should make for a great weekend as usual 

PS: Ak, here is the link I promised you for The Party Source:
http://www.thepartysource.com/

Link for kegs in stock prices/details:
http://www.thepartysource.com/beer/keglist.phtml

Link for Kegs that need to be ordered:
http://www.thepartysource.com/beer/specialkegs.phtml

If you can't find something there, let me know. Central Beverage in Mansfield as well as Bissman Distributing carries most everything you could want. I deal with Bissman now. Easy to deal with, great prices, and always GOOD beer


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Reds game in Cincy, thats where I will be Sunday, didn't think about hitting RockBottom.


----------



## crappielooker

again..we hauled out there today...between the 3 of us we probably landed 30 fish plus..the biggest ones are 27.5, 23, 20 lbs fish..heavy timber doesn't help much..
my arm is killin me..i'll post the pics later on ..


----------



## TimJC

You guys gonna be there tonight? I might be able to make it but I need to take care of some stuff first.


----------



## crappielooker

yes..after i get my beauty sleep and rest my muscles..


----------



## catking

That is some fantastic carpin crappielooker. How come you all don't ever catch these when I'm around  I smell a freakin rat  ..DA KING !!!


----------



## flathunter

King, you curse them when you are around


----------



## crappielooker

heres a picture to start off..
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=1729&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## crappielooker

rob(justcrazy) and scott(RiverRat) with an alum nighttime carp..


----------



## atrkyhntr

Great Pics !!!


----------



## GMR_Guy

The stories of 20 lb + carp really makes me want to make another trip to Alum. I'm still undecided whether to go to Alum this coming Tuesday and/or Wednesday night or stay near home and go after flatties in the GMR. Would you guys care to divulge the location of your swim? I'll bait it up before and AFTER I fish. As always, I'd like to meet and fish with other carpers.


----------



## crappiebub

Nice pictures guys! 
Where's fishlicker?


----------

